# HELP. i think my rat has had a stroke! i dont know what do do! :(



## ronnieandreggie (Aug 6, 2011)

When i looked in my rats cage last night he was just laying there, and i thought he may be dying of old age, and he also had what looked like blood all around his eyes and nose, but i looked that up and i believe it was porphyrin, but there was quite a lot of it, we also listened to his heartbeat through a stethoscope and i know rats hearts beat fast, but it was unbelievably fast, like dududududududududu. So we layed him on a blanket with his friend and let them sleep.
When i got up this morning i was expecting him to have passed away, but he actually was still laying there alive with his friend but his eyes had even more porphyin round them an one eye was practiclly closed, so i wiped them off for him and he keeps trying to rub it all off. Last night he seemed very lifeless but today he seems to want to move about, so we got him out of his cage and he kept flopping to one side and was dragging his back right leg, so then i thought he may have broke his leg, but then as he was trying to walk he kept leaning to his right and walking around in circles, like he couldnt go anywhere else ???
He is now laying on my bed on a blanket breathing heavily but sleeping.
I dont know what to do ? :-\
Will he get better ?
PLEASE HELP.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

stroke or inner ear infection...VET now!


----------



## ronnieandreggie (Aug 6, 2011)

ronnie is much better now me and my friend just made sure he was still and comfi and now he seems fine he can walk , he can eat and he hasnt got and blood looking stuff round his eyes! i think we have nursed him back to health xxxx well done us !


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Rats can recover from stroke, but its often very slowly and you need to hand feed them, until the brain recovers. But it may not have been a stroke, I think you were more lucky than anything.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I still think this rat needs a vet visit even if he appears better now.


----------

